# Repair needed



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have an old Lew's Speed Stick that my Nephew broke the handle of , and I wanted to get it repaired ... I've had it for 20+years and it still works very well , and it was a Gift from a good friend , so I'd like to get it fixed ... it is broken down on the foam handles under the reel seat ... LMK :doh


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nobody ?? :banghead


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks ^^ ... got the Rod repaired better than new with a 2 inch extension , great work :clap


----------

